# عناوين كثيرة لشركات الطاقة الشمسية لمن أراد ( في الإمارات )



## بو سالم (5 فبراير 2008)

Apex Power Concepts Trading 


 

 

 

 


Dubai
P.O.Box : 251199, Dubai 
*Tel* : </B>04-2231185



Website







E-mail





Ad






Profile






Categorie(s) : BATTERIES - DRY CELLS - WHOL & MFRS | SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES 
Green Energy LLC 


 

 

 

 


Dubai
P.O.Box : 120599, Dubai 
*Tel* : </B>04-2282456



Website






E-mail





Ad






Profile






Categorie(s) : BATTERY SUPPLIERS | SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES 
Microsol International LL FZE 


 

 

 

 


Fujairah
P.O.Box : 4940, Fujairah 
*Tel* : </B>09-2281142



Website






E-mail





Ad






Profile






Categorie(s) : SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES 
Arabian Electronics (LLC) 


 

 

 

 


Dubai
P.O.Box : 32, Dubai 
*Tel* : </B>04-3535857


 Ad






Categorie(s) : CAR RADIOS & STEREOS | ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES - WHOL & MFRS | SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES | TRAFFIC SIGNALLING SYSTEMS & EQUIPMENT 
Cheqpoint Tech Trading LLC 


 

 

 

 


Office No. 310-1, Al Fattan Plaza, Dubai
Landmark : Near Dubai International Airport
P.O.Box : 25236, Dubai 
*Tel* : </B>04-2830095
Categorie(s) : AIR CLEANING & PURIFYING EQUIPMENT | AIR CONDITIONING EQUIPMENT & SYSTEMS | BOILER DISTRS & MFRS | COOLING TOWERS | HEAT EXCHANGERS | PIPES - PRE INSULATED | SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES | WATER HEATERS - WHOL & MFRS | CALORIFIER - WHOL & MFRS 
AAA Aquaenergy Systems (FZE) 


 

 

 

 


Sharjah
P.O.Box : 120573, Sharjah 
*Tel* : </B>06-5751635
Categorie(s) : PUMPS | SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES | WATER COOLERS - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES | WATER COOLERS & TREATMENT 
Eco Smart Trading LLC 


 

 

 

 


Dubai
P.O.Box : 122349, Dubai 
*Tel* : </B>04-2669986



Website






E-mail





Card




Categorie(s) : SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES | WATER TREATMENT EQUIPMENT, SERVICE & SUPPLIES 
Microsol International LL FZE 


 

 

 

 


Fujairah
P.O.Box : 4940, Fujairah 
*Tel* : </B>09-2281903



Website






E-mail





Ad






Categorie(s) : SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES 
Microsol International FZE 


 

 

 

 


Fujairah
P.O.Box : 4940, Fujairah 
*Tel* : </B>09-2281142
Categorie(s) : SOLAR ENERGY - EQUIPMENT & SUPPLIES | SOLAR ENERGY SYSTEMS 
Prime Electromech 


 

 

 

 


Abu Dhabi
P.O.Box : 44248, Abu Dhabi 
*Tel* : </B>02-6795151


Solstice International 


 

 

 

 


Dubai
P.O.Box : 74397, Dubai 
*Tel* : </B>04-321051





وهذا مصنع لإنتاج وتصنيع الخلايا الشمسية في الفجيرة ، وهو الوحيد على نطاق الوطن العربي 

Microsol International FZE 
http://www.yellowpages.ae/print_details.php?id=61022 
Fujairah
P.O.Box : 4940, Fujairah 
*Tel* : </B>09-2281142


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 فبراير 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود ..
معظمها لبيع التجهيزات ( الألواح والملحقات ) ..
هل لديك فكرةعن أسعار الألواح المصنعة في الإمارات ( مثل شركة Microsol ) ؟؟


----------



## بو سالم (5 فبراير 2008)

الأخ عصام نور الدين 

مرحبا بك 

اليوم حاولت الاتصال على هاتفك أكثر من ثلاث مرات ، لكن لم يجب أحد على الرقم الذي وضعته في المنتدى ، وكنت أرغب في الاستفصال عن ما يمكنه أن تقدمه شركتكم لشخص يريد توفير الطاقة الكهربائية لمسكنه الخاص عن طريق الشمس ، ومدى الضمانات التي تمنحونها . 

فيما يخص الشركة المشار إليها ، فقد اتصلت بهم ، وعلمت أنها شركة هندية مقرها الأساسي في الهند ، وهي تصنع في الإمارات هذه الخلايا وتبيعها لأوربا ، مع ضمان 20 إلى 25 سنة . 

وسألتهم عن سعر الخلية التي تنتج 600 واط ، فكان الجواب الذي أذكره الآن 1900 دولار . وهذا فقط سعر الخلية ليس غير . 
أما عن تركيب النظام المتكامل ، فقال إن أفرادا من الشركة من الهند سوف يزورون منزلك لينظروا احتياجاتك من الطاقة الشمسية ثم يركبون لك نظاما متكاملا .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 فبراير 2008)

أخي بوسالم ..
السعر يختلف حسب المردود ( وهذا ما يحدد ه طبيعة المواد المكونة للخلية ) 
سأتصل أنا بك - بإذن الله .......


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 فبراير 2008)

عظيم جدا .... أنا أيضا سأتواصل مع هذه الشركات للحصول على عرض سعر.... وسأرد عليكم قريبا

ان شاء الله


----------



## e107314 (6 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الرائعه و اهتمامكم الكبير في المساعده

لقد وجدت خلية شمسية في الإمارات تعطى 220 W من موقعgesolar.com 
ونحن بصدد عمل مشروع كامل لإنارة و تشغيل طابق كامل في كلية المجتمع بغزة و نريد عدد لا بأس به من الخلايا لهذا المشروع علما بأن متوقع ما يلزم من وات W هو 30kw لشتغيل الطابق بكامل قدرته ( يوجد حوالي 30 جهاز حاسوب و انارة نيون عاي ) 

المطلوب السعر لهذه الخلايا و مدى امكانية شحنها الى مدينة العريش المصرية

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## e107314 (6 فبراير 2008)

نحن نواجه مشاكل جمه في مدينة غزة بسبب الإنقطاع اليومي المتكرر و المتواصل لفترات تتجاوز ال 20 ساعه في اليوم و احيانا لعدة أيام متواصلة .
أريد منكم المساعده في اعطائنا تصور لمشروع الطاقة الشمسية بحيث يمكننا تغطية دور بأكمله مكون من 10 غرف كل غرفة بها 30 جهاز حاسوب مع اضائة تتراوح من 400 - 900 وات لكل غرفة ( نيون )
كما ارجو منكم تقديم العون والمساعده في امكانية الحصول على دعم أو منحه لتغطية تكاليف المشروع ولو بصورة جزئية . ونحن على استعداد تام للتواصل مع الجهه الداعمة واطلاعها على احوالنا و امكانياتنا المحدودة و حاجتنا الماسة لطاقة بديلة نستغني بها عن كهرباء الإحتلال الصهيوني


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (7 فبراير 2008)

*بالنسبه لاخواننا فى غزه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوانى بالنسبه لموضوع الطاقه فى غزه وبالنسبه للمجال الذى اجيده وهوه فى الطبخ الشمسى ارجو من اخوانى فى غزه ان يتابعوا فى الايام القادمه الموضوع الخاص بالشوايه الشمسيه لانه فعلا يوفر الكثير من الطاقه وكذلك جهد وعناء الطرق الاخرى 


وشكرا


----------



## نافل (8 فبراير 2008)

*احبابنا في غزة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هناك طريقة لتوليد الكهرباء يستخدمها الكثير لدينا في السعودية في المناطق النائية او اثناء الرحلات البريه -- ارجو ان تكون مفيدة لجميع الاخوة وتتلخص في احضار دنمو سيارة ووضع مروحة خفيفة (غالبا تكون من الالمنيوم) عليه 0 ثم وضع الدنمو في قضيب معدني على شكل حرف c وتثبيته في طرفي القضيب 0 ثم وضع ريشة في منتصف القضيب للخارج حتى يسمح للهواء بتحريك القضيب والدنمو الذي بداخله 0 تلحيم انبوب معدني بطول من 20سم الى 40سم اسفل القضيب الذي يحمل النمو ووضع رولمان في نهاية الانبوب للسماح له بالحركة مع الرياح0 ثم رفع المجموعه على انبوب طوله مترين وتثبيته عاليا (سطح المنزل مثلا)0 احضار بطارية سيارة ووصلها بسلك كهربائي مع الدنمو0 احضار محول كهربائي من 12 فولت الى 110-220 للتغذية بالكهرباء ( يستخدم لدينا في الغالب ولاعات السجائر التي توجد في السيارت بعد وصلها باالبطارية لغرض الانارة حيث ان هذه الولاعات تباع (بدون السيارة طبعا) في محلات الخردوات وزينة السيارات) ارجو ان اكون استطعت توضيح الفكرة كما ارجو ان تكون مفيدة0 وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه آمين


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 فبراير 2008)

اخي نافل:
جهد مشكور , هذه الآلية جيدة جداً في حالة الحمولة صغبرة وغير مطلوب فيها استقرار التيار ، ....


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اسال على معدات قياس الاشعاع الشمسي اسعارها بكم ارجو الرد


----------



## Saadeh Abu_Saadeh (8 مايو 2008)

يوجد ايضا شركات اخرى تعمل في الطاقة الشمسية مثل :
Green Houses Co
Green Houses - Dubai Solar System Specialist Dubai, UAE

و ايضا شركة ECOTHERM 
www.ecotherm.com


----------

